# Fender Mod Shop



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Kinda cool but if you want to pay (roughly) $200-$300 USD more for a different colour or specific combination of colours okay then. It's not really THAT customizeable. Not like, say G&L, where, for the same premium you can start talking neck carves, semi-hollow, with f holes, without f holes etc. It's nice that they threw in a couple interesting colours though (they also removed some but most of those were meh anyhow). I like the Daphne Blue, Surf Green and the Candy Red. I was surprised that you didn't have the choice of wood though, even within what they readily make. It seems the bursts are ash, the colours are alder and that's that. What if you want a Surf Green ash body? Custom shop for $5000 plus?

I DO like that at least everything in every colour is available lefty. That's better than the same 4 colours of American Standards year after year.


----------

